# Possible Fake Scoutlights on Ebay?



## Chrontius (Dec 11, 2009)

This is the auction I saw.

The finish looks wrong*, and while they avoid showing the trademarks dead on, you can see them. The fact that it refers to it as an "Element scoutlight" is confusing, though. 

*The finish could be due to off-body flash, but it seems too rough to me.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 11, 2009)

the ad copy already contradicts itself by calling it both brand new and slightly used.


----------



## csshih (Dec 11, 2009)

aaaand.. offering 10 for sale.


----------



## CSI304 (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a clone by the company "Element" they make replica airsoft parts for airsoft guns, this is just one of their replicas. Quality wise.. best avoid.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sure looks the same on the outside. One look at the head/LED and you can tell its a copy.


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 11, 2009)

Is it thread-compatible with the Executive series? plug-compatible? The scale on the images make it look close to 4cm wide at its _thinnest._


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol... to quote the listing

*- This is a brand new in box Element M600C Scout Light in Black. 
- This is a slightly used Rifle mounted scout light. 

*I bought a M900 clone from an asian ebay Airsoft dealer for my paintball gun a few years ago, it was rubbish (and I know have a genuine M961). They might have learnt something since then, but I wouldn't expect great things from the tape switch.

I thought the last part was funny too:
'*Due to the nature of our products, no long term warranty is offered'*
No kidding, because they tend to be junk.

However, I'd still be keen to find out what this one is like for paintball, the M900 had lots of switches and wiring that was the weakpoint of their copy, the body, head and mount were actually quite good quality. This 'M600' light is pretty straight forward (no rotary switches or multiple pressure pads), and apart from the tape switch shouldn't have too much to go wrong.


----------



## nzgunnie (Dec 11, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> Is it thread-compatible with the Executive series? plug-compatible? The scale on the images make it look close to 4cm wide at its _thinnest._



The 'scale' looks to me like it's simply showing the dimension of the picatinny rail as '20mm', it's just not very well done as it's not even drawn in the same plane as the photo is taken.

Based on my experience with the M900 clone I was foolish enough to waste my money one, I wouldn't expect the threads to be compatible.


----------



## rjr104 (Dec 11, 2009)

Google is your friend ---- you can buy it here for $46.00. Yeah, I'd say it is a knockoff.
http://www.gunnerairsoft.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1652

RJ


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 12, 2009)

yes they are rampant in hk. although when I was there I did not see any. but online you can get them. So much easier to just buy a used scoutlight from the MP for about $150.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 12, 2009)

_*If it looks too good to be true...*_


----------



## TMedina (Dec 14, 2009)

Although I'm sure for Airsoft purposes, it works just fine.

-Trevor


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 14, 2009)

TMedina said:


> Although I'm sure for Airsoft purposes, it works just fine.
> 
> -Trevor



I was a hardcore airsofter and I take offense to that. Haha. I used an ASP triad baton light as my first tactical light. I went thru the crap UTG stuff. Then broke down and bought a real SF weaponlight. I refuse to go back to anything less.


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 4, 2012)

*Necromancy, with comparison photos*

Remembered this thread, then found this one over on AR15.com with side by side comparison photos of the Element and Surefire products.

Just in case anyone was curious.

I would _consider_ replacing the head and tail with genuine Surefire and/or Malkoff parts, stripping the screen printed trademarks, and using the body tube, in the same way an Ultrafire host became the first affordable P7 pocket rocket. But any metal bodied light that _shorts lithium batteries_ is also known as a _pipe bomb_, so the OEM electronics are _right out_.


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*

Ok I bought the M300 scoutlight from element. For $48 it didn't break the bank. The trademarks are laser etched. I got the sand color. It looks more like champagne color.

The threads are a mystery. I showed it to Scout24. The head can fit Surefire bodies. But true E-series heads won't fit the M300 clone body. I think the threads are too wide. I need to get a die and rethread the body. To be more annoying, the tailcaps don't fit onto Surefire bodies but real Surefire tailcaps fit the M300. The M300 came with an E2D style tail cap. It is a reverse clicky. I took it apart and it needs a bit of reaming, 5/8, and it can use Surefire guts.

The head is pretty amazing. The Ar15 guy got a crappy one. Mine is amazing. It looks like about 200 lumens. It will run off ANYTHING. 1 primary, 2 primaries, 1-li-ion, even a AA alkaline output drops out but respectable for a single AA. Which means t could run on 2x AA.

I got a decent light for the money. All I wanted was a mini scoutlight body. Once I machine/turn the threads, it will be useful.

One thing that I found out, is that the mini scoutlight body is a cut down full length scoutlight. You could take an old scoutlight and cut it down and thread it to make a mini scoutlight body.

Surefire charges $350 for the M300. A bit much for a watered down scoutlight.


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*

This is more ridiculous
http://www.taobao.com/view_image.ph...618&shopId=58676516&sellerRate=119&dbId=&fv=9


----------



## Chrontius (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*



jh333233 said:


> This is more ridiculous
> http://www.taobao.com/view_image.ph...618&shopId=58676516&sellerRate=119&dbId=&fv=9



I don't know what you're talking about -- I'd totally pay a hundred and ninety five yuan for one. :nana:

Solscud, tell us how the re-threading goes; I have a genuine Scout tailcap and enough lego components for a head.


----------



## jh333233 (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*



Chrontius said:


> I don't know what you're talking about -- I'd totally pay a hundred and ninety five yuan for one. :nana:
> 
> Solscud, tell us how the re-threading goes; I have a genuine Scout tailcap and enough lego components for a head.



See the hole on tir lens?
Genuine dont have one.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*

Guys, I pulled the trigger on this one last night. I'm pretty sure it is a legit Surefire, but wanted your thoughts/input as well. There are no obvious features that throw a red flag, other than there not being a picture of the business end.

eBay item 321573534523


----------



## Tana (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*

Looks legit to me, cland72... not a single stand out thing to point otherwise but type III mismatch on that bezel is the most stand-out point that convinces me it's true Surefire... great grab, my friend, awesome price...



cland72 said:


> Guys, I pulled the trigger on this one last night. I'm pretty sure it is a legit Surefire, but wanted your thoughts/input as well. There are no obvious features that throw a red flag, other than there not being a picture of the business end.
> 
> eBay item 321573534523


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: Necromancy, with comparison photos*

The tape switch appears to be real Surefire as well as the mount.

If you look at his feedback, there is no mention of selling fake goods.

Early this year I purchased a M952 TN light which looked like it was a fake. I cautioned the seller that I would not accept it if it turned out to be a fake. It was a fake, he wanted me to ship back on my dime. eBay was worthless after reporting the counterfeit item, but PayPal was great. Got my money back plus I got to keep the light.

Ya done good for the price.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 5, 2014)

Tana said:


> Looks legit to me, cland72... not a single stand out thing to point otherwise but type III mismatch on that bezel is the most stand-out point that convinces me it's true Surefire... great grab, my friend, awesome price...



Thanks Tana. I keyed in on that exact same color mismatch (as well as the serial number not being A003337, or X00001) as evidence that it is a true SF. The only thing that had me wondering was the FC/CE being right next to the KX1A marking, but after doing some Google image searching I've determined that lots of mini scouts had the same orientation of the lettering. I'll post up when I receive the light and confirm one way or the other, but I think (hope!) you're right - I snagged a legit M300A at an amazing price!




NoNotAgain said:


> The tape switch appears to be real Surefire as well as the mount.
> 
> If you look at his feedback, there is no mention of selling fake goods.
> 
> ...




Yeah, his feedback is pretty solid - I just hope he knows what he's selling, and has confirmed it is a real deal SF. Like you, I fully plan on filing a claim with PP/eBay if this is a fake (and he does not reimburse me).


----------



## cland72 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just got the Scout in the mail. After holding my breath as I opened the package, I was relieved to see that it most definitely is genuine Surefire. It even had a fresh Surefire CR123 in it reading 3.07v without a load.

Color me happy!


----------

